# Westfield Columbia G519 Head-badge



## Trail Rider (Jul 15, 2021)

G519 Team

Can anyone confirm that all Westfield Columbia G519s had head-badge painted at factory before shipping to US military. I assume it was standard to paint head badge OD green but wanted to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Mercian (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi,

Late examples with the steel badge seem to have had the badge attached in a unpainted state to the unpainted frame, and then the whole lot painted together. Original ones can be quite rusty as a result. Below is mine.






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Trail Rider (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks Adrian. So, I assume when you finished your restoration, and to keep to original issued G519 spec, you painted your head badge OD green and did not clean it up to show just a metal finish? 


Mercian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Late examples with the steel badge seem to have had the badge attached in a unpainted state to the unpainted frame, and then the whole lot painted together. Original ones can be quite rusty as a result. Below is mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mercian (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi Jim,

yes, the badge was painted the same colour as the rest of the bike. It's the same for Huffmans, the badge is paited green. Very early Columbia G519 have brass badges, we don't really know when they changed to steel, because they too were also painted, and you really can't tell the difference in photos.

Below, my Columbia finished.





Below, my Huffman badge (not my photo, though).




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

